# Can Chi's have asthma?



## Tito's Mommy (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm going to check with my Vet on this, but have always wondered...

My Chi is only a year old. At least a couple of times a week my Chi will start "weezing" so of. Either that or breathing like he's out of breath.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I would definitly mention this to the vet, it could be a lot of different things.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Nevert heard of asthma in dogs but it could be a respitory decease or illness! I would def get it checked out!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Strange that this question has been asked as my Chihuahua has started to do the same last night, however my Chi is almost 7 weeks old.

He sometimes breathes like he his out of breath. Then seems OK  

Last night he had been sick a little after eating, I have emailed the breeder who said take him to the vets. I spoke with my Vet whom I'll be seeing later but he asked me if the little chap had been wormed, what he was eating etc etc 

I have found out he hasnt been wormed yet due to him only being 6 weeks 3 days old when I got him, but the Vet said its normal for pups to be wormed from 2 weeks old ( and this is what I thought too )

After a few emails back and forth to the breeder she has asked if I want to take him back and get my money back........£600 ( $1000 approx )

Husband has said to wait and see what the vet say's, but I am worried that if its anything serious that the breeder then may change there mind about having him back.......

Advice please from ANYONE will be gladly received


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

When someone sells you a 6 week old puppy warning bells should start ringing!

I dont know why it would be out of breath but it should still be with its mum! Take it to the vet! I know heart and lung worm can leadto short of breath since they take up to much room in the lungs....

They will have all the protection they need for the first few weeks from thier mum (if she is wormed that is))))

I get so upset when people do this! Poor pup!


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Is this dog KC? If it is i would call the kennel club and get her struck of! You are not allowed to sell a puppy younger then 8 weeks!

If its not KC well then you are dealing with something no one can help with! Not you or anyone else knows what could be wrong! It could be anything.....

Please do something about this breeder..... Its not fair on the pups!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like reverse sneezing to me. Extremely common in chis and it sounds like wheezing, gasping for breath, or even choking, and it usually just passes and then they are fine. Things that can help with this are rubbing their throat, or covering their nose so they will be forced to breath through their mouth.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

littleone said:


> When someone sells you a 6 week old puppy warning bells should start ringing!
> 
> I dont know why it would be out of breath but it should still be with its mum! Take it to the vet! I know heart and lung worm can leadto short of breath since they take up to much room in the lungs....
> 
> ...



Non of the litter where K.C Reg - But then again I have known lots of pups leave there mothers at 6 weeks old so no, no alarm bells rang here I'm afraid. It wasnt until I found this forum yesterday on the off chance that I began to read some posts on how Chi's should be away from there mums until they are at least 10 weeks + old

I bought this little chap as a family addition, not for breeding ( as soon as he's big enough thats being dealt with ) so being not KC registered didnt set bells ringing either as plenty of other breeders were advertising the litters in a way that if you wanted to get them KC Registered then you had to add another £200 to the cost!!!  

She has offered to give me my money back, this is something I didnt ask for. I just wanted even more of a background into how he has been brought up. She said he had been quiet since his sister left on the Friday

He's eating, drinking, weeing , pooing, walking about, pawing me, licking me etc - Personally I think that the bath she said she gave him on the Friday might have given him a chill! Could this be it?

My husband as said to wait and see what the Vet says before we take him back, then again I am thinking that if its serious then she might not want to refund me!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Sounds like reverse sneezing to me. Extremely common in chis and it sounds like wheezing, gasping for breath, or even choking, and it usually just passes and then they are fine. Things that can help with this are rubbing their throat, or covering their nose so they will be forced to breath through their mouth.


I have just copied your post over to my husband who said thats exactly what he thinks is wrong with my Chi. ( and that fact he's very very small wont help he keeps saying! )


Still I'll get him checked at the vets


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

No serious proper breeder will add £200 to the cost of a dog! It costs £40 or £60 to change the name. cant remeber exact!!!

Why does everyone keep buying of the net? Go the proper way around werther it is to breed or just as a companion!

She is NOT a good breeder (she shouldnt be called that) if she lets them go at that age and if I find out who it is i will call the RSPCA!!!

Any one in their right mind dont buy a puppy that is 6 weeks unless it orphaned!!!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

So I am not in my right mind then, am I not? 


Well thats what they are doing, I know how much it costs to KC Reg a pup but with the Chihuahua being a highly desirable pup they know people are gullible , and what difference does it really make if you buy off the internet or not??

Breeders have there own websites and do a lot of business via the internet and they class it as " moving with the times " so I dont see the harm.

We could discuss this all day and it wouldnt get us anywhere really.

At the end of the day , I have a pup that I am asking some advice on, whether I bought it KC registered or not, on the internet or not or from a legitimate breeder or not, shouldnt be the question here should it?





Sinead x


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

No it shouldnt be a question! But if your "breeder" was a good one you wouldnt have puppy! And the likelyhood of finding a good breeder on epupz or the internet, yes its not easy! Hence why i beg people not to buy them there!

They might be a desirable breed but the funny thing is they are more expensive on the net non KCthen from one breeder that is very famous! I can get a short boy reg for £700! From famous bloodlines!

Im concerned about your puppy and the puppiees she has already sold. You might be a good dog owner but this woman only wants cash so the bprthers and sisters might be out there sick with owners who dont know what the front is from the back.... Have you thought of that???

So please help future puppies being separated to early from their mum and do something about this woman!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry but what's done is done and I have bought a pup aged 6 weeks old, but where does it state that I shouldnt buy one so young?



My Father bred JRT's and I have been brought up around dogs for the last 34 years. My mother who bred Miniature Schnauzers after my father died didnt bat an eyelide when I told her how old he was and she is one who would have gone mad at me if she thought he was too young.

I bought him Saturday, he was fine, alert, eating , drinking etc etc 

Sunday evening he seems off colour, but it was warm. He was eating regularly, weeing, pooing, walking around etc and seemed alert when I rolled a ball in front of him ( to check on how alert he was ). He's then a little sick and his breathing is a bit raspy , like he has a cold...........

I keep giving him plenty of fluids, he may have a cold. Apparently he was bathed on the Friday so this could have something to do with it.


The seller has been more than concerned when I raised with her that he seemed off colour. She is helping me with my questions etc and she has offered to take the pup back and give me a FULL refund - someone out to make a quick buck or 2 wouldnt given a sod about the pups once they had a couple of grand from selling them in there back pocket!!!


Just my opinions and no offence is intended


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, never mind!!!

To the pup, have you been to the vet?

He could have water on his brain (not sure what its called...)

The reason i thought everyone knew never to get a pup under 8 weeks is that you wont be able to have him insured yet either! So if its something serious it could end up costing you ALOT of money!

If you look at the kennel club website you will see that you are not allowed to sell a pup younger then 8 weeks! You could get struck of the register if you do. But this isnt a problem for so called hobby breeders (money grabbing so and so's)

So please just take your dog to the vet!

I also have a JRT my third and none of them have been taken before 8 weeks, all have been around 10-12!


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry Im in the wrong! According to the rules they shouldnt leave their mums until they are 12 weeks!

Check this link!

http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/AboutUs/CodeEthics.php


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

If they are KC REGISTERED , which my pup isnt as already stated so the link is of no use to me I'm afraid, but maybe of some use to other forum users.

And Water on the brain is called Hydrocephalis ( spelling may be incorrect? )

Anyway my little chap is going to vet in a couple of hours and I will report back his findings to the seller when I get home.


Sinead x


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> If they are KC REGISTERED , which my pup isnt as already stated so the link is of no use to me I'm afraid, but maybe of some use to other forum users.
> 
> And Water on the brain is called Hydrocephalis ( spelling may be incorrect? )
> 
> ...


Its no use to you know but it might make you think twice about your "breeder's" knowledge! And if she is offering you a refund or not is really not what should be focused on here! She has sold you a puppy far to young to be separeted from its mum! Now only you can do something to stop this woman doing this again! I do wish you and your pup all the best and hope he just has a cold and nothing more serious!

If your mum and dad borth were breeders and you get one of the net there really isnt any hope for this to stop! You would have thought that you who are brought up with breeders would know better! I dont mean this nastily!

All the best though!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Well it seems like we would carry on going around and around in circles and could debate this until the cows come home.

When my parents bred dogs it was long LONG before the wonders of the internet, and I guess had my mother carried on after my father's death then she would have probably have considered using the internet as a selling tool.

Strange how a lot of breeders who's pups are KC registered and have pedigrees still get away with selling there pups on younger than 12 weeks old then isnt it?

I have had 2 emails so far this morning, both Chihuhua pups have been 10 weeks old , KC reg and full papers for £1000! 


Anyway my concerns are of the health of my pup , I'll report back later this evening.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Hope your pup's fine sinead, let us know as soon as you get back from the vets. it could be reverse sneezing Tilly did that all the time it was so worrying at first. 
good luck for this evening


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Rach, hopefully it will be reverse sneezing.  

Not long to go now before we head for the vets


Sinead x


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Hope everything checks out okay at the vet. 
Sounds to me like it could be reverse sneezing.
Ike had it a few times and we thought it was allergies but our vet said reverse sneezing.
Also, Ike was a rescue and he had a slight heart murmur so sometimes if he got playing to hard he would start wheezing, but he seems to have outgrown it all. His last check-up everything was normal.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Hope everything goes fine at the vets


----------



## Tito's Mommy (Apr 21, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Sounds like reverse sneezing to me. Extremely common in chis and it sounds like wheezing, gasping for breath, or even choking, and it usually just passes and then they are fine. Things that can help with this are rubbing their throat, or covering their nose so they will be forced to breath through their mouth.



Thank you!! I never considered that, but that makes sense! Dogs can sneeze from time to time and I never heard the common dog sneeze from him before... that may be what's wrong. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Sorry but what's done is done and I have bought a pup aged 6 weeks old, but where does it state that I shouldnt buy one so young?



Sorry to jump in here, but I think if you did some research, you would be able to find that there's pretty much a general consensus that dogs should not be apart from their mothers before 8 weeks of age. The reasoning behind this is that the mother is responsible for proper socialization until that age, and only the mother can give that kind of socialization. This is why we probably have so many puppies with behavioural issues. Anyways, I wasn't trying to be rude and I hope I've offended nobody, as I also bought my baby when she was about 7 weeks old. I was told that that was too young though. From what I know, most reputable breeders will not let go of their puppy before 8 weeks of age.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i wait till 12 weeks to get a pup but that just me cause i worry alot but the girl is having a hard time and we dont need to make it harder right now  i hope ur puppy is ok


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought my older chi Max when he was 6 weeks old. He's now almost 12 years old. He has always been okay, and he has the best disposition and the sweetest temperment of any dog I've ever known. Never any problems with him.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh.....I also wanted to say my younger chi, Pedro does the reverse sneezing. I didn't know there was such a thing til he did it. I thought it might be asthma or allergies too. So I suppose its fairly common.


----------



## Tito's Mommy (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow... that's amazing. I never heard of reverse sneezing till now. The first few times it freaked me out!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I've always heard having had asthma all my life to get a chi it will cure your asthma  Well I grew up & did & guess what they didn't take away my asthma I think 1 of them got it from me :shock:


----------

